# Ayia Thekla



## MaryAndreou (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi
Does anyone live in Ayia Thekla near Ayia Napa?
How do you find it? 
Is there much of a community or mostly holiday lets?
I would appreciate any feedback.
Thanks
Mary


----------



## JonandGaynor (Jun 8, 2009)

We don't live in Ayia Thekla but have driven through to the outdoor market held on a Wednesday numerous times, which is on the edge of the village, and to the local beach so can give an impression of the place.
In the winter months it seems pretty desolate and judging by the number of houses with closed shutters I would say the proportion of holiday home/lets would be about 60%. There's very little in the way of shopping facilities, no banks, there is a restaurant in the village and a quite decent fish restaurant on the other side of the Potomas river about 5 mins drive away. But having said that Ayia Napa is only a few minutes drive down the road with all the facilities needed.
There is an excellent beach there with sheltered swimming behind a break water with the usual summer beach activities.
There is a new Marina being constructed next to Ayia Thekla complete with a very fancy new hotel and housing with front line properties ranging from €1.2m to €3.2m and I would expect with all this going on there will soon be more restaurants and shopping facilities around so the area would appear to be up and coming. HTH


----------

